# Basic questions...



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok, I have wanted to make quilts since I was about 20 years old (I'm 42 now), but I never got around to it. Well, I do believe that I am going to attempt it this winter. But I have some basic questions.

1. I know you wash the fabric first, but do you add liquid starch to the washer, or use the spray stuff as you're ironing?
2. Do you use the dryer to dry the fabric, or just hang it?
3. This is probably a silly one, but how do you know if fabric is 100% cotton? I found several pieces of fabric while going through my grandma's house the other day (she passed away in July of 2009) that she had bought, but never did anything with. They were neatly folded and put in an upstairs dresser drawer.
4. What do you use for batting? Are there just rolls of the stuff at the fabric store?
5. Do you ever use nice fabric for the back so that the quilt is reversible?
6. Does anybody do the quilting by hand? I think it would be fun to have one of those stretcher thingies and do the work by hand, but I might just be nuts.
7. What's it called when you have a little piece of yarn in the center of each square? I like that look, but I'm not sure if that's what I want to do.
8. Any tips for me? Please assume that I am a novice, because I am. I've made serveal dresses over the years, but I am most certainly not an accomplished seamstress.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

mammabooh said:


> Ok, I have wanted to make quilts since I was about 20 years old (I'm 42 now), but I never got around to it. Well, I do believe that I am going to attempt it this winter. But I have some basic questions.
> 
> 1. I know you wash the fabric first, but do you add liquid starch to the washer, or use the spray stuff as you're ironing?
> 2. Do you use the dryer to dry the fabric, or just hang it?
> ...


I don't make clothes, and barely know how to operate a sewing machine. But I enjoy the process of hand piecing and quilting very much. Very relaxing! Don't worry- just pick a pattern and get started! Don't expect to finish it quickly, just enjoy the journey. The book by Jinny Beyer should give you all the technique you need.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't use any liquid starch or spray. Just wash and rinse with vinegar added. 
I have done both, dry in dryer/hang on clothesline. Then iron.

Batting can come either in a package (different sizes) and on large rolls. I have both, depending on price/sales.

For backing I always use a pretty fabric that matches the front. For me, it can hide my bad stitching!

Check out the library for books on how to's. I have tons of books but still go to the library.

I have not hand quilted for almost 30 years. However, I will be attempting to do that this winter on a very special project, which when the time is right I will post about that project. Again, I will be at the library to find what I need to make that work. Or be on here asking for suggestions!!

Maybe start with a simple pattern, cut enough for ONE block, and sew that block and see how you do. Might not like it and now you have all this cut fabric!!

Are there any quilt stores around you or even a JoAnn's? They offer simple classes to take if you think you might like to go that route. Everyone is different on how they learn.

Of course, once you start, you will be hooked and then we will expect you to join in on our swaps!!!!! No pressure, but I think there are gonna be some good ones next year!

You can do it!~!!!!~


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the answers!

Yes, there is a JoAnn's in the next town over. However, I'm a bit of an odd-ball and like to learn things for myself. Getting books from the library, though, is something Ithat I am very likely to do.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Yep, understand about taking classes. I did it once, about 30 years and that's when I learned to do it by hand. Only time since then was about 6 yrs ago when I really wanted to learn how to make a pine needle basket and the books were not doing it for me. Had been trying for 15 yrs to do it but most of the time the library is my friend!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm no expert, by any means, but I've made 20+ quilts. I'll answer your questions the best I can, and remember, just like everything else, there are lots of different "right ways." 



mammabooh said:


> Ok, I have wanted to make quilts since I was about 20 years old (I'm 42 now), but I never got around to it. Well, I do believe that I am going to attempt it this winter. But I have some basic questions.
> 
> 1. I know you wash the fabric first, but do you add liquid starch to the washer, or use the spray stuff as you're ironing? *Starch is not a must. Some like to use spray starch to give the fabric a stiffer "hand" for more precise piecing.*
> 2. Do you use the dryer to dry the fabric, or just hang it? * I use the dryer*.
> ...


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

I must be a rebel, I never prewash unless I'm worried about bleeding, which usually is prevented with a white sock tossed in. I wash each quilt in cold, tumble dry, love the pebbled look Have never had a problem. I use cotton batting, which is going to shrink up a bit, so I feel it all should just shrink together, plus I use a lot of pre-cuts and those can't be pre-washed.

Starch, don't even own any regular stuff, I do have best press, which I use for making hexagons, but not for ordinary piecing.

Hope you have a ton of fun and my only advice would be to start with a small quilt that you can start and finish quickly. That will get you hooked quicker than a large project that you give up on half way through out of boredom or frustration. lol


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

First of all, you are just a kid getting started with your first quilt. I am substantially older than you and made my first one last year. Like you, I had wanted to make one for years but just never did. Getting a book from the library is the very best suggestion you can get if you don't want to take a beginners class. You might look at magazines too. There are some that are made for beginners or at least have very simple patterns. Just have fun with the each step and don't rush the process.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

There is one thing to know about quilts that are "tied." I've made a few simple ones over the years, and the closer you make the ties, the better your quilt will hold up. If you do 12" squares, and tie once in that 12", when the quilt is laundered that batting shifts a lot in comparison to the fabric. The batting now is much better than it was 30 years ago, but you'll want your quilt to last at least 100 years! I'm too impatient to hand quilt, but I have had 3 quilts machine quilted. I believe a 50" or 60" square quilt has run me about $45-60 each over the last 3 years.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Tutorial for an easy tied quilt - with pictures. The top is made from whole cloth. No piecing or applique.

The backing is 4" longer and wider than the top and batting. It is folded up and over the top to form the binding.

http://cicadadaydream.blogspot.com/2009/06/simple-tied-quilt-tutorial.html

One way to get started would be to make a 15" or 18" square quilt for a table center hotmat. Try the method in the tutorial to see how you like it.

Also, try piecing or appliqueing a top this size, use a wraparound backing, and try hand quilting.

You'll get a little practice and get an idea of how you would like to make a larger quilt. Also, how practical you want or need to be about managing your time and getting your quilt finished.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm also a beginner. I didn't want to take a class either, but love to see a new technique done. So my addiction is videos. Quilt In A Day has lots of videos from her TV show. I bought the Egg Money book the watched each video as I did the corresponding block. That was a big confidence builder.

Another great site for videos is Missouri Star Quilt Company. They sell lots of precut fabrics to make an easy first quilt.

The of course there is Youtube.com. You can find videos on anything there.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I started quilting at 39, just a tad before you. It has become an obsession, I can't get enough! Be forewarned! LOL

I never prewash my fabrics, but I only quilt with quilt shop quality fabrics... mainly Moda, because I buy it at wholesale. When I wash my completed quilts, I toss them in the wash machine in cool water, gentle cycle, and throw a Shout! brand dye catcher sheet in with them, it has never failed me, and I quilt with a LOT of reds.

I starch the bejeezus out of everything. If I could share any "secret" with you to achieve accurate piecing, it would be to starch your fabric. It does make an amazing difference when you go to cut your fabric into pieces, as it eliminates most of the stretch. It also helps when sewing your patches together, especially anytime you are sewing on the bias, where fabric has the most stretch.

I've never heard of starch you put in your washing machine, I use the Faultless heavy spray starch mostly. I air dry my fabrics after starching them. Putting them in the dryer softens them back up.... not what I'm after!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I've made some 20 quilts + or - Some basics:
I prewash my fabric in hot water , no starch and use a dryer. The reason I use hot water ? I assume most people I give them to are going to throw them in the wash and use hot water. Especially on kids quilts with stains etc. Also if the fabric is pre shrunk there will be no "pulling" or wierd looking sections later. 

I would think that starch would "gum" up your needle. I think it would make it harder to hand quilt, which is what I do. 

Whether you are tying or quilting make sure there are no open spaces bigger than 4" so your batting will not slip.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

CJ said:


> I started quilting at 39, just a tad before you. It has become an obsession, I can't get enough! Be forewarned! LOL
> f reds.
> 
> I've never heard of starch you put in your washing machine, I use the Faultless heavy spray starch mostly. I air dry my fabrics after starching them. Putting them in the dryer softens them back up.... not what I'm after!


CJ, you are showing how really really young you are. Once upon a time, long, long ago in the land of starching and ironing everything there was boiled starch then they came out with this wonderful "instant starch" that you didn't have to boil and could put into the washer. (Big improvement) Much later came spray starch. You can still buy the instant starch in some stores but you really have to look for it, comes in a small blue box and is Faultless brand. 

I bet you never saw the vegetable bin in the refrigerator used to keep the ironing damp either....


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for all of the tips! As expected, my husband is not too keen on the idea of me starting to quilt. He actually groaned out a big "ooohhh nooo" when I told him that I wanted to get started. He's right...I DO have this habit of throwing myself into new projects and ignoring everything else. Oh, well...I'll just have to prove him right...hee hee hee!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

jadedhkr said:


> I must be a rebel, I never prewash unless I'm worried about bleeding {snip} love the pebbled look


Add me to the list, for the same reason. I NEVER pre-wash, but like CJ I only use high-quality cottons, too. I don't know if this makes a difference or not, though.



> 3. This is probably a silly one, but how do you know if fabric is 100% cotton? I found several pieces of fabric while going through my grandma's house the other day (she passed away in July of 2009) that she had bought, but never did anything with. They were neatly folded and put in an upstairs dresser drawer.


With something like this, it'll be harder to tell. When you buy it, it'll say right on the bolt top what it is. 



> 4. What do you use for batting? Are there just rolls of the stuff at the fabric store?


Depends on what look I'm after. Personally, I like poly because I like the loft, and have yet to have a bad experience with it. Yes, there are rolls of the stuff at the fabric store and you'll also be able to find any type you want in a bagged roll, too.


> 5. Do you ever use nice fabric for the back so that the quilt is reversible?


I usually use flannels just because I like the feel. 


> 6. Does anybody do the quilting by hand? I think it would be fun to have one of those stretcher thingies and do the work by hand, but I might just be nuts.


No way, Jose`! lol God gave us Mr. Singer so he could make me a sewing machine. 
However, a lot of women really like the...hmmm...ceremony? The peace? I don't know how to describe it. Most hand quilters do so because they enjoy the process itself. 
Also, I machine quilt because it'll hold up better to years of being run through the washer!


> 7. What's it called when you have a little piece of yarn in the center of each square? I like that look, but I'm not sure if that's what I want to do.


Tied quilts. And technically they're not "quilts" as they haven't been quilted. They're comforters. But no one calls them that since the pieced top is usually what most of us associate with a quilt. 


> 8. Any tips for me? Please assume that I am a novice, because I am. I've made serveal dresses over the years, but I am most certainly not an accomplished seamstress.


Quarter inch seams. Make quarter inch seams. (I moved to quilting from garment and didn't know this rule. lol)
Also, you can usually get away with not pinning when you're piecing. Unless you're matching corners, that is. Then, the easiest way to get your corners to match up is to slip a pin in right at that single point where they should meet.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm another one that doesn't pre-wash fabric. I like working with crisp fabric. I have never had a problem, even with the cheaper fabric bleeding. 

I have used the burn test on fabric and like stated, cotton burns, blends melt.

I personally prefer to sleep under a quilt that has cotton batting as it "breathes" and poly batt makes me sweat.

As far as backing, that depends on my mood. Sometimes I use whole cloth and sometimes I'll piece a back out of different fabrics. Maybe in strips or blocks, I like the look and it's like getting two quilts for one.

Quilting by hand? I'd rather be beaten. I started a baby quilt 25 years ago and got about half way and threw it to my mom and said never again. I prefer piecing to quilting and she's the opposite. She uses a hoop.

The best investment you can make, if you're going to get into quilting, is a rotary cutter, acrylic ruler and mat. The biggest mat you can afford and have room for. I can still remember cutting out one of my first quilts using a yardstick, pencil and scissors. It was over 2200 2" sqs and took me a couple of weeks to cut and quite awhile to piece. I could cut and piece that same quilt today using the rotary cutter and strip piecing methods in about 8-9 hours.

Pick an easy pattern to start with. I like the log cabin, a classic and looks so nice and can be put together countless ways.

Be warned-it is addictive! Have fun!!!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL nope, never heard of either! I'm 45 now, and have a whole 6 or 7 years of quilting under my belt now, woohoo! 

I would love some old fashioned starch. Spraying yards and yards of fabrics is the pits! If I could have a kettle or sink full, where I could just dunk my fabric, that would be awesome.



cc said:


> CJ, you are showing how really really young you are. Once upon a time, long, long ago in the land of starching and ironing everything there was boiled starch then they came out with this wonderful "instant starch" that you didn't have to boil and could put into the washer. (Big improvement) Much later came spray starch. You can still buy the instant starch in some stores but you really have to look for it, comes in a small blue box and is Faultless brand.
> 
> I bet you never saw the vegetable bin in the refrigerator used to keep the ironing damp either....


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Now, CJ, you have lead a sheltered life! I am 45 and I know about old fashioned starch. However, I grew up without running water and that may be why. We put starch in the rinse water for some items (like curtains) 

I have considered it would be much easier for some larger pieces of fabric. I still have a wringer washer in my basement (and have used it in the past year). So, I could easily set it up to use for that. 

I know I have seen it for sell in the past couple of years. Maybe Target? Might try Amazon. I am at home with dial up so, I can't look very quickly.

In answer to the original questions......I only prewash if I think it is going to fade. I have some marbled flannel that I love but it has to be prewashed.

I agree to buy the best mat, rotary cutter and rulers/squares you can afford. My favorites are at www.creativegridsusa.com They are pricey but well worth the extra money.

If you decide to tie your quilt top be sure you read the instructions with the batting you chose. It will tell you how far apart your quilting or ties can be. Though they are called comforters when tied I will say that one of the quilt magazines I recently got had a beautiful one in it that was tied. I would guess the batting was poly because it was so high loft.

I love the feel of good quality cotton batting but sometimes I want a higher loft and I go with poly.

I use something that I like on the back but I don't coordinate. It is too expensive that way! Look for interesting fabrics on clearance and buy several yards at once just for that purpose.

My MIL loves handwork of all kind. I don't. I bought a quilting machine when I decided I was going to be doing a lot of this. Quilting a queen size quilt on a 9" harp space was enough for me. 

Mostly there are no rules anymore. You do what works for YOU! I do recommend you read a little bit about pressing seams. If you take the time to figure out how your seams should be pressed the pieces interlock like a puzzle.

Have fun.

CS


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Great information on this thread. 

The main reason I prewash is that sometimes the finish or sizing the comes on the fabric from the factory makes me wheeze. I wash that out, and sometimes use the starch to put the stiffness back in the fabric.

I also agree about the rotary cutter, mat and ruler. Priceless tools. Also, a GOOD seam ripper -


----------



## northgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

Just want to throw in a note about my first quilt *screwup*. I cut my squares with a premade block then thought how nice it would be if a few were triangles so I cut a few squares in half. BIG MISTAKE! The whole quilt was off because those triangles were now only 1/8th seam allowance instead of 1/4 in. and it did make a differance...the whole quilt was a bit skewed!!!LOL


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, I should add you need to clean your machine often. If you don't prewash the sizing creates a lot of lint in the machine. Starch will, too. I always start every project with a new needle and a clean machine with a little oil where needed.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think high quality fabrics are pre-washed, truth be told. (Though of course colors prone to bleeding will need several washes before the color actually fixes!)

But you don't have that sizing/sheen with more expensive fabrics...


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

What about making a rag quilt as your first? Use flannel as backing then you could skip batting. They are quite fun and quick. If you make a traditional one, Eleanor Burns?...quilt in a day lady has good directions in all her books. If it turns out really well...have someone quilt it. I know this one lady who did my queen size for $61...no custom wk but looks really great.
P.S. When my Mom couldn't get to the ironing, she'd throw it in the freezer!!!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

If I would have one piece of advice for you(on top of the wonderful tips you already have from this great group) it is this. GET A GOOD BASIC QUILTING BOOK TO OWN! EVEN TWO!!!

You FIRST want to know the basics so you won't be aggravated, upset and discouraged. I have found that my best friend is Fon's and Porter's QUILTER'S COMPLETE GUIDE. No one group on a forum can tell you all the things you need to know to make this a wonderful experience and insure that your finished quilt will be something to be proud of! There is the proper needle size, thread size, machine settings for tension, the right quilting foot for those quarter inch seams, the way to iron the seams etc etc etc.Rotary Cutting tips, and there is the actual "Quilting" of the quilt. There is a particular foot and machine setting for this too. This basic book will tell you all about those things.

THEN when you have the means at hand to answer your procedural questions as you go, pick a fantastic pattern from one of the best out there (someone mentioned this wonderful quilt teacher)Eleanor Burns, for pattern books. She will show you the simplest way to achieve the pattern you want with just NO fuss. AND the books are CHEAP. The Fon's and Porter's book is great for helping us learn what all the terms mean in quilting and what to do...but their patterns are, IMHO needlessly fussy and full of extra work. Eleanor by passes all of this. MY favorite book of hers is CHRISTMAS AT BEAR's PAW RANCH, but you can't go wrong with any of them.

I started out teaching myself to quilt and then thank goodness I had my good and knowledgeable cousin and SIL pop in from time to time to help. It was a struggle though and once I discovered Eleanor and FON'S and PORTER I could have kicked myself at all the time I wasted doing unnecessary stuff, ripping out seams and screaming!

About the handquilting?. Puh-LEASE! LOLThat's for people who may want to turn out a quilt every year, or 2 years or once a century....LOL And handquilted projects will come apart very quickly compared to machine quilting. I want to have quilts done each Christmas for two grandsons, their parents and other family and I want them to LAST through machine washing and drying. So, machine quilting is a must for me. And I like it.

Have fun!!!! Your hubby is right to be worried. ROFL!!! LQ


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I got a nice book at the library today, so let the madness begin!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good for you mammabooh!
I have only made a teeshirt quilt. I'm not even sure, if that truly qualifies as bonafide quilting.
I am in search of a quilt pattern right now... and hope to spend the winter months learning to quilt and to knit something other than a neck scarf!!
I will be learning along with you. Good questions!! Good Luck!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok...here's another question. Why would a person press the seam allowances to one side as opposed to open? I'm just planning to do a quilt of 4" squares for the first one. Should I press open or to one side (and why)?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Some people DO press their seams open. 

Personally, I stick with pressing to the darker color for strength, pure and simple. 
My first quilt was a denim quilt. In fact, the ratty old thing is on my bed at this moment. 
But, coming from garment sewing, I pressed all of my seams open. Then, I did my quilting by stitching-in-the-ditch. Ie, I followed the seam lines for my quilting. 

But that means that my quilting was basically just down the length of _thread_ that held my now-open seams together. Ie, I took an already weak point and made it worse. Needless to say, I've needed to requilt that thing several times. 

On the other hand, if I'd pressed my seams one direction or another, even by stitching in the ditch, I still would have sewn the layers of the seam (as well as the thread), rather than just the thread. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

It's really a personal preference. I press my seams open unless the fabric is really light, then I try to press toward the darker fabric. I find it easier to match seams and keep it all accurate if I press open. The quilt, Sweetness & Light that I posted, has all the seams pressed open. I don't usually quilt 'in the ditch' though, I prefer and all-over pattern or a grid.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

You are, as a general rule, supposed to press seams toward the darker fabric, for 2 reasons: 1) It prevents "shadowing" of the seam through the lighter fabric when you're finished, and 2) while piecing, seams going the opposite direction make abutting/interlocking the seams (to get more perfect corners/piecing) much easier, giving better result. There are occasions when your pattern will dictate you press toward the lighter side so reason 2 overrides reason 1, but generally it's done towards the darker fabric. You also don't want to be quilting/sewing through 4 layers of fabric (which can happen if the seams are not opposing) and have bumps/lumps in your quilt. 

Sounds like you are on your way - have fun!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I only use high end quilting fabric. If you use medium grade fabric (JoAnn's) you will need to test for shrinkage, and if it doesn't shrink, do not wash. You need the starch in the fabric because this is what keeps it together while you are cutting and sewing. If you use the good stuff, there is very little sizing. I always put the fabric through a prewash cycle. It comes out pretty damp. I iron it. Ironing makes the fabric nice and flat, and if it's going to shrink it will shrink before I cut it.

Take a beginner's class at a fabric store. They will teach you how to use a rotary cutter, which will not only save you lots of time, but will give you straighter cuts. You will probably end up making a sampler quilt. As a quilting teacher I've found that the sampler quilt is a very useful tool, partly because the student has something useful at the end of the class. The first square is a checkerboard, enabling the students to get a visual of what a 9 patch or 16 patch looks like. It also helps them understand how to sew so you get matching seams. A log cabin block is a natural extension, although someone always ends up with courthouse steps. By the end of your class you will have enough samples to have a quilt top.

Mr. Seam Ripper is your friend.

And, you'll want to practice sewing on lined paper- straight seams are very important.


----------

